
Using Rust for Game Development by Catherine West - donmcc
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aKLntZcp27M
======
donmcc
And here’s the follow-up blog post:
[https://kyren.github.io/2018/09/14/rustconf-
talk.html](https://kyren.github.io/2018/09/14/rustconf-talk.html)

